# futuro do conjuntivo em orações relativas



## ChineseBoy

Olá a todos!

Não compreendo muito bem o uso de futuro do conjuntivo em orações relativas.
Quando é que preciso de usar o futuro do conjuntivo em orações relativas?

Por exemplo qual é a correcta entre as duas frases?

O país que vou amanhã é Portugal.
O país que for amanhã é Portugal.

Muito obrigado!


----------



## englishmania

A forma verbal correcta é a da 1.ª frase ("vou"), ainda que a construção não esteja completamente correcta.

O país que for amanhã é Portugal. 
(sabes qual é o país que vais visitar, não usas "for")

O país a que vou amanhã é Portugal. 
(diz-se:_ vou a/para Portugal, vou visitar Portugal,_ logo,
na oração relat., dizes _o país a que vou/ao qual/para o qual/aonde > o país que vou visitar_)


Um exemplo do uso correcto de "for" numa oração sub. relativa:
O escritor que amanhã _for _escolhido pelo comité, irá/vai receber um prémio de ... euros (não se sabe qual vai ser o escritor escolhido) 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Outras orações:_

Quando_ ele _for_, eu vou com ele. _(no futuro)_
Quando ele vai, eu com ele. _(acontece frequentemente, regularmente)_
_
Sempre que_ _fores_ lá, avisa-me.

_Se_ eu _for_, ele vem comigo.



Espero que alguém complete.


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado a englishmania!

Também gostaria de saber qual é a correcta entre

Podes comprar o que *precisares*.
Podes comprar o que _*precisas*_.


----------



## Outsider

ChineseBoy said:


> O país que vou amanhã é Portugal.
> O país que for amanhã é Portugal.


Diz-se mais "o país *aonde vou* amanhã é Portugal". Não há qualquer incerteza no facto de você ir viajar, portanto não há razão para usar o conjuntivo.



ChineseBoy said:


> Podes comprar o que *precisares*.
> Podes comprar o que _*precisas*_.


A segunda frase (com o indicativo) dá a entender que "o que precisas" se refere a algo bem definido, e conhecido dos dois interlocutores.
Na primeira frase "o que precisares" tem um significado geral e indefinido. A pessoa que fala pode não saber muito bem do que é que a outra vai precisar. Mas, _seja o que for_ que a outra precise, diz-lhe que o pode comprar.


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado a Outsider!

Peço desculpa. Ainda uma coisa...
Amba as frases seguintes são correctas também?

Quem *quiser* ir, tem que se inscrever na secretaria do Seminário até às 18h00 de amanhã.
Quem *quer* ir, tem que se inscrever na secretaria do Seminário até às 18h00 de amanhã.


----------



## Outsider

ChineseBoy said:


> Amba as frases seguintes são correctas também?
> 
> Quem *quiser* ir, tem que se inscrever na secretaria do Seminário até às 18h00 de amanhã.
> Quem *quer* ir, tem que se inscrever na secretaria do Seminário até às 18h00 de amanhã.


Eu diria que ambas estão correctas, mas a primeira é muito mais comum. A segunda, para mim, tem uma conotação de especial familiaridade, como se quem fala conhecesse todos os potenciais interessados e se dirigisse a eles para lhes lembrar que se inscrevessem, quase paternalmente.


----------



## englishmania

ChineseBoy said:


> Muito obrigado a Outsider


Não sei se dizes isto por eu ter corrigido _Olá, todos _> _olá __a__ todos_
No caso de obrigado/obrigada, diz apenas _obrigado, Outsider_, pois estás a falar directamente para ele. 
 No entanto, se te diriges a todos, _obrigado/obrigada a todos_.


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Tatid

Olá, 
Eu tenho mais uma pergunta sobre o uso do conjuntivo nas orações relativas. Quando se tem de usar o futuro do conjuntivo e quando o presente do conjuntivo? Existe uma regra?  

Obrigada!


----------



## uchi.m

Tatid said:


> Olá,
> Eu tenho mais uma pergunta sobre o uso do conjuntivo nas orações relativas. Quando se tem de usar o futuro do conjuntivo e quando o presente do conjuntivo? Existe uma regra?
> 
> Obrigada!


Vamos pegar um exemplo:

1) Eu vou aonde quer que você estiver.
2) Eu vou aonde quer que você esteja.
3) Eu vou aonde você está.

Na frase 1, o conjuntivo indica subordinação. Se está no futuro, como está, indica que é subordinação futura, isto é, você ainda não está lá, mas se estiver, eu vou.
Na frase 2, o conjuntivo indica subordinação também. Se está no presente, como está, indica que é permanência, isto é, sempre estarei onde você estiver.
Na frase 3, não há subordinação, é apenas uma frase relativa. _Você está_ qualifica _aonde_. É usado quando se quer descrever um fato.

Qualquer semelhança com fatos reais é mera coincidência. Huahuahua.


----------



## Audie

uchi.m said:


> 1) Eu vou aonde quer que você estiver.
> 2) Eu vou aonde quer que você esteja.
> 3) Eu vou aonde você está.


Eu só diria a frase 1) sem a parte azul. É muito comum o futuro do subjuntivo com '_quer que'_ no Brasil?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

ChineseBoy said:


> O país que vou amanhã é Portugal.


No registro escrito formal seria _o país *a* que vou_, mas a omissão desse tipo de preposição em orações relativas é padrão na fala espontânea do português brasileiro. O uso desse _a_ na fala informal seria pedante e soaria como escrita oralizada.

O livro de que eu preciso está alí. > artificial
O livro que eu preciso 'tá alí. > natural
Aquele alí é o cara com que conversei ontem. > artificial
Aquele alí é o cara que eu conversei ontem. > natural



			
				uchi.m said:
			
		

> 1) Eu vou aonde *quer que* você estiver.
> 2) Eu vou aonde quer que você esteja.
> 3) Eu vou aonde você está.


----------



## uchi.m

Obrigado pela confirmação correção


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Obrigado pela confirmação correção


Confirmação da correção.


----------



## Tatid

Muito obrigada pelas vossas respostas! 

Então o futuro do conjuntivo e o presente do conjuntivo não se pode mixturar? Por exemplo: 

Aqueles que *quiserem* ver o andar modelo, têm de dirigir-se ao porteiro do prédio
Aqueles que *queiram* ver o andar modelo, têm de dirigir-se ao porteiro do prédio

Então estas duas frases têm dois sentidos diferentes? Se leio a explicação de *uchi.m*, eu acho que na primeira frase ainda não se sabe se houver pessoas que vão querer ver o andar modelo e na segunda frase que p.ex. há um grupo à espera e que dentro deste grupo há certas pessoas que querem ver o andar modelo. Ou algo assim. 

Espero que percebam


----------



## Alentugano

Tatid said:


> Muito obrigada pelas vossas respostas!
> 
> Então o futuro do conjuntivo e o presente do conjuntivo não se pode mixturar? Por exemplo:
> 
> Aqueles que *quiserem* ver o andar modelo, têm de dirigir-se ao porteiro do prédio
> Aqueles que *queiram* ver o andar modelo, têm de dirigir-se ao porteiro do prédio
> 
> Então estas duas frases têm dois sentidos diferentes? Se leio a explicação de *uchi.m*, eu acho que na primeira frase ainda não se sabe se houver pessoas que vão querer ver o andar modelo e na segunda frase que p.ex. há um grupo à espera e que dentro deste grupo há certas pessoas que querem ver o andar modelo. Ou algo assim.
> 
> Espero que percebam


Pode ser que exista uma subtil diferença entre as duas frases, mas nada de relevante. Na prática, pelo menos para mim, querem dizer a mesmíssima coisa.


----------



## Johannes

_Pode ser que exista uma subtil diferença entre as duas frases_. 
Será que a diferença tem  a ver com  um significado algo como : 
se *por ventura houver* daquelas pessoas que *quiserem* ver............
se *houver *pessoas que *queiram* ver....

Dando chute.


----------



## uchi.m

Johannes said:


> _Pode ser que exista uma subtil diferença entre as duas frases_.
> Será que a diferença tem  a ver com  um significado algo como :
> se *porventura houver* daquelas pessoas que *quiserem* ver............
> se *houver *pessoas que *queiram* ver....
> 
> Dando chute.


É a mesma coisa de antes: um é futuro e o outro é permanência.


----------



## Audie

A dúvida sobre a construção uchiana veio por já ter me surpreendido com um uso diferente dos tempos do subjuntivo (no fio "caso+subjuntivo") por outro colega tão nobre quanto os que neste fio debatem, com exceção da que vos tecla. Foi dúvida mesmo, e não correção. 

Quanto ao tema deste fio, Tatid, concordo com a teoria de uchi.m e de Johannes, mas também concordo com a prática de Alentugano.  Minha opinião (que, como visto, não sei se corresponde à da maioria) é que, na prática, não há (mais) diferença. Não sei se num uso muito  formal esse sentido de futuro e de presente seja respeitado. Mas no  dia-a-dia a gente não faz essa distinção (talvez no passado se fizesse  mais). Eu, pelo menos, não vejo isso.

_Aqueles que *quiserem* ver o andar modelo, têm de dirigir-se ao porteiro do prédio
 Aqueles que *queiram* ver o andar modelo, têm de dirigir-se ao porteiro do prédio_

Nos  exemplos que você trouxe, tal qual Alentugano, também não vejo  diferença de sentido entre uma e outra. O anúncio é dirigido a quaisquer  pessoas que desejem ver o andar, não importando se sejam todas de um  grupo ou só uma parte dele, ou se já estejam lá ou se se duvida de que aparecerão.


----------



## XiaoRoel

O futuro de subjuntivo usa-se em orações não independentes: temporais, locativas, modais, comparativas e especialmente nas condicionais. E também nas relativas com valores próximos aos anteriores (as que em latim iam no subjuntivo).
Tem orientação verbal prospectiva e ás vezes é atemporal. Modalmente tem um significado hipotético.
Nunca aparece em orações independentes. Os tempos dos que depende ou com os que se relaciona são o presente e o futuro de indicativo e mais o presente de subjuntivo e o imperativo.
Sofre a concorrência das outras formas do subjuntivo e mais a do presente de indicativo. Isto sucede porque o subjuntivo é muitas vezes redundante ao estar a modo explicitado pelo verbo principal ou dominante ou por um advérbio ou por uma conjunção. E também há que ter na conta que os tempos do subjuntivo, como formas não reais são menos claras que as do indicativo, modo da realidade. Por um princípio de economia linguística, a língua vai no sentido de reduzir o uso do subjuntivo e, o primeiro tempo a sofrer a preterição será este tempo só de subordinadas substituível por outras formas do subjuntivo ou do indicativo. Outro ponto a ter em conta é a igualdade de forma com o infinitivo conjugado, usual nas subordinadas de tempo e modo.
Alguns exemplos de uso da literatura oral e da fraseologia galega, e um exemplo da prosa legal (aportugueso a grafia para mais facilidade de compreensão):

1. Orações relativas:
Ajudai-me a cantar, ajude-me o que _*quiser*_ […].
Do que da caça _*trouxer*_, tenho que te regalar.
Assim estarei qual me *deixar* a morte.
Dizem-me que não tenho rendas para mantê-la mulher; tenho um carvalho na eira, roa nele quanto _*quiser*_.
Mas, seja o que *for*, diz-mo quanto antes.
Quem *quiser* cevada e palha de graça para os seus cavalos de recreio, há de paga-la, e senão que chame noutra porta.

2. Subordinadas adverbiais temporais:
Quando as pedras _*derem*_ gritos e o sol *parar* de andar e o mar não *tiver* água, hei-me de ti afastar.
O coração me arrancarás dês que as *arrancares* todas!
E agora, adeus! até que deus _*quiser*_!
Se alguém por mim *perguntar*, diz-lhe que estou em prisão.
Juro que se não _morrer_, aqui hei de volver.

3. Orações subordinadas adverbiais modais:
Como _*sementares*_ e *estercares*, assim colherás quando *segares*.
Seja como *for*, quero-te dar as graças.

4. Interordenadas condicionais:
Se meu pai não me _*casar*_ para o domingo que vem, vou-lhe pôr lume à casa e queimo-lhe quanto tem.
Se contra os devanditos procedimentos se *opuserem* reclamações por pessoa que não tiver nenhuma responsabilidade com a Fazenda Pública, suspender-se-ão os procedimentos, quando as reclamações formuladas por via administrativa não *forem* denegadas.


----------



## Roloman4

Boa noite, tenho-vos uma pergunta.

Sei que no espanhol o futuro do conjunctivo(subjunctivo) não é utiliçado muito, más, no português, como é?


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Roloman. 

Temos várias discussões sobre o tema e estou juntando sua pergunta a uma delas. Por favor, leia os posts acima do seu.

Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'futuro do conjuntivo' no título:
Futuro do conjuntivo
futuro do conjuntivo
futuro do conjuntivo em orações relativas
infinitivo pessoal, presente, futuro do conjuntivo


----------



## reka39

Hello! In a textbook I found the sentence 'quero visitar o país que for mais barato'. For me it would be more natural to write 'seja', what's the idea behind the 'for'?
Thanks!!


----------



## Macunaíma

Talvez porque ele não saiba ainda qual é o mais barato. O que ele está dizendo é que quer visitar o país que se mostrar (fut. subj.) mais barato. Não sei bem se faz sentido para você, só sei que com 'for' é mais comum.


----------



## XiaoRoel

O espanhol e o italiano usam do presente de conjuntivo, daí a dúvida de reka_39.


----------



## Istriano

É porque eles já não usam o futuro do subjuntivo.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Hello! In a textbook I found the sentence 'quero visitar o país que for mais barato'. For me it would be more natural to write 'seja', what's the idea behind the 'for'?
> Thanks!!



Acho que o Macunáima tem razão. A razão de ser do futuro é que ainda vão determinar qual o país que é mais barato. O facto de essa determinação ser posterior ao momento em que se fala justifica o uso do futuro.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Bom dia, tenho uma dúvida e gostaria que me ajudassem a entender melhor. Nas frases como: "Quem quiser vir comigo?"  --> Isto se traduz por "Qui voudra venir avec moi ?" Mas, se eu disser: "Quem quer vir comigo" --> Isto se traduz por "Qui veut venir avec moi (no momento presente). O que me dá dificuldades é de saber se com a palavra "quem" temos que usar o futuro do subjuntivo?


----------



## Outsider

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Bom dia, tenho uma dúvida e gostaria que me ajudassem a entender melhor. Nas frases como: "Quem quiser vir comigo?"  --> Isto se traduz por "Qui voudra venir avec moi ?" Mas, se eu disser: "Quem quer vir comigo" --> Isto se traduz por "Qui veut venir avec moi (no momento presente). O que me dá dificuldades é de saber se com a palavra "quem" temos que usar o futuro do subjuntivo?


Tanto se usa um como o outro. Olhar para o pronome não ajuda. O que tem de pensar é se fala de pessoas específicas ou de pessoas indefinidas. No primeiro caso usa o indicativo, e no segundo o subjuntivo.


----------



## anaczz

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Bom dia, tenho uma dúvida e gostaria que me ajudassem a entender melhor. Nas frases como: "Quem quiser vir comigo?"  --> Isto se traduz por "Qui voudra venir avec moi ?"



Essa frase não está correta pois nessa pergunta só cabem os tempos do indicativo:
Quem quer vir comigo?
Quem queria vir comigo?
Quem quererá (vai querer) vir comigo?
Quem quis vir comigo?
Quem quereria vir comigo?

Não entendo grande coisa de francês, mas penso que "Qui voudra venir avec moi ?" deva ser traduzido por "Quem vai querer (irá querer/quererá) vir comigo?"

O futuro do subjuntivo seria usado em frases afirmativas como:
Quem quiser, vem comigo.
Quem quiser vir comigo, diga agora.
quem quiser = aqueles que queiram, aqueles que quiserem


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Essa frase não está correta pois nessa pergunta só cabem os tempos do indicativo:



No português daqui parece-me perfeitamente correcta, Ana. A vontade não tem de ser actual, pode ser futura, e pode até nem chegar a existir. É a incerteza quanto à existência futura dessa vontade e quanto a quem a terá que justifica o uso do futuro do conjuntivo, creio eu. Aqui em Portugal é um uso comum.


----------



## anaczz

Desculpe-me, Carfer, tem certeza? Essa pergunta, assim mesmo? Nem sequer entendo o que quer dizer.

Chego diante de um grupo e pergunto:
"Quem quiser vir comigo?"


----------



## Outsider

Eu não tinha reparado que era uma pergunta. Concordo que como pergunta não soa bem. Pode-se dizer, mas só em contextos muito específicos, citando uma ideia anterior. Sem mais contexto, o normal seria "Quem vai querer vir comigo?" ou "Quem vem comigo?"


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Desculpe-me, Carfer, tem certeza? Essa pergunta, assim mesmo? Nem sequer entendo o que quer dizer.
> 
> Chego diante de um grupo e pergunto:
> "Quem quiser vir comigo?"



Não, tem razão. Como pergunta, assim sem mais, não, de facto. Também não me apercebi de que era uma pergunta, desculpe. Como pergunta, se não usar o presente, quando muito o condicional: '_Quem gostaria de vir comigo?'_


----------



## Uticens678

Uma frase do tipo ""Eu irei aonde você estará" é errada ? E "Eu vou aonde quer que você estará" ?


----------



## anaczz

Uticens678 said:


> Uma frase do tipo ""Eu irei aonde você estará" é errada ? E "Eu vou aonde quer que você estará" ?


Em ambas as frases, o local onde "você" estará é desconhecido, incerto.

Eu irei aonde você estiver. (futuro do subjuntivo/conjuntivo)
Eu vou aonde quer que você esteja. (presente do subjuntivo/conjuntivo)


----------



## Uticens678

E a frase " eu encontrarei-te em qualquer lugar te escondas  " ?


----------



## englishmania

Uticens678 said:


> E a frase " eu encontrarei-te em qualquer lugar te escondas  " ?



Não, não soa bem ("encontrarei-te")
Eu vou encontrar-te em qualquer lugar que te escondas / onde quer que te escondas.
Irei encontrar-te...
Encontrar-te-ei...


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado! " Encontrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar *que *te esconderes?" seria igualmente uma frase possível ?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado! " Encontrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar *que *te esconderes?" seria igualmente uma frase possível ?



Talvez melhor " Encontrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar *em* *que *te escondas/*em* *que *te esconderes"


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado mai uma vez ! As duas versões têm o mesmo significado? E uso do indicativo (respeitivamente, "... em que te escondes / em que te esconderás") seria errado ?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado mai uma vez ! As duas versões têm o mesmo significado? E uso do indicativo (respeitivamente, "... em que te escondes / em que te esconderás") seria errado ?



Sim, seria errado (e, de resto, impossível. Ninguém pode estar escondido simultaneamente em vários lugares e seria isso que o uso do indicativo presente implicaria)


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Carfer said:


> Talvez melhor " Encontrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar *em* *que *te escondas/*em* *que *te esconderes"



Entendo bem as dúvidas de Uticens porque em francês e italiano não existem tais fenômenos.


----------



## Nanon

De fato, não existem:


Istriano said:


> É porque eles já não usam o futuro do subjuntivo.


O francês nunca o teve, mas há quem tentou inventá-lo. Divirtam-se .


----------



## Uticens678

Agora vou tentar fazer uma tradução das duas frases em italiano ; 1) Eu encotrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar te escondas = Io ti troverò in qualunque luogo (in cui) ti nasconda : o sentido desta frase é que há uma pessoa à procura duma outra; a frase é dita pela pessoa que vai procurar a outra e, no momento em que tal frase é proferida, a pessoa que se esconde ou está a se esconder encontra-se num local desconhecido pela pessoa que está a procurá-la; quem diz aquela frase quer afirmar que será capaz de encontrá-lo independemente de qual seja o esconderijo dele e, ao mesmo tempo, supõe que aquele esconderijo não vai mudar, ou seja, após aquele lugar ser escolhido pela pessoa que foge, quem se esconde vai lá ficar até quando for achado.
O uso do conjuntivo presente em italiano é justificado pelo facto de quem diz a frase não conhecer a localização de quem se esconde; uma situação em que esta frase poderia ser utilizada é a seguinte: há um criminoso com uma pistola na mão, dentro duma fábrica abandonada, gritando " é inútil fugires, seu filho da -palavrão- ! Encontrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar te escondas!!!!!!!!!" para um detetive ferido que está escondido atrás duma máquina da fábrica. Enquanto o criminoso grita tais palavras, ele não vê o detetive.



2) Eu encontrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar te esconderes = Io ti troverò in qualunque luogo ( in cui ) ti nasconderai : o sentido é que quem se esconde vai fazê-lo *depois *de esta frase ser dita, ou seja a pessoa quem comecerá a procurar a outra quer dizer que não lhe mporta em que local o "fugitivo vai se esconder; ele poderia até se esconder em num milhão de esconderijos diferentes durante a sua fuga, mas independentemente do numero de lugares em que se esconder, ele será inevitavelmente achado pelo seu perseguidor.
O uso do futuro do indicativo em italiano é justificado pelo facto de quem vai fugir fazer tal depois de a frase de ameaça ser proferida e, como a ação dele é posterior à enunciação da ameaça, não seria possivél usar um tempo presente; a língua italiana não usa o conjuntivo, embora seria preciso por o lugar onde se esconde quem foje não seja conhecido por quem o procura, por esta lingua não ter um conjuntivo futuro ( esta é uma minha opinião .... ). Uma situação em que esta frase poderia ser utilizada é esta : há um crimoso que dispara contra um detetive. O detetive está a sangrar, mas ainda é capaz de caminhar e, portanto, de se esconder. O criminoso ri, e depois diz "Quero brincar contigo; agora vou contar até dez e enquanto isso podes te tentar escapar; mas não vou poupar a tua vida,  quero apenas me divertir ; eu encontrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar te esconderes!!! " Enquanto grita tais palavras, o criminoso vê o detetive


A pergunta que faço aos senhores é : percebi corretamente a diferença de uso entre o conjuntivo presente e futuro? Obrigado mais uma vez e peço desculpa pelo abnorme comprimento desta minha mensagem


----------



## Uticens678

(Se o que escrevi não é intelegível, por favor digam-mo : voltarei a escrevê-lo numa forma mais simples  )


----------



## J. Bailica

Uticens678 said:


> Agora vou tentar fazer uma tradução das duas frases em italiano
> 
> Mas cuidado com essas traduções assentes na transposição direta de tempos e modos, ainda que haja uma origem comum das línguas; eu não sei italiano, mas acho que na utilização prática das línguas é que surgem com grande visibilidade, e muitas vezes grande transtorno, as diferenças que, na aparência, podem passar por pequenas e subtis.
> Digo isto porque em português, e pegando no exemplo dado, eu diria que é como se tratasse da mesma frase:  " Encontrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar *em* *que *te escondas/*em* *que *te esconderes"  - o sentido é sempre o mesmo, com uma ou outra opção. Há casos em que não é assim, evidentemente, mas aqui o uso acaba por quase tornar irrelevantes algumas nuances semânticas subjacentes.
> 
> (Tentarei voltar ao assunto mais tarde, porque tenho pouco tempo neste momento, por um lado, e porque nunca pensei a sério nele e gostaria de ter oportunidade de me explicar melhor - até para eu próprio o perceber melhor ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; 1) Eu encotrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar te escondas = Io ti troverò in qualunque luogo (in cui) ti nasconda : o sentido desta frase é que há uma pessoa à procura duma outra; a frase é dita pela pessoa que vai procurar a outra e, no momento em que tal frase é proferida, a pessoa que se esconde ou está a se esconder encontra-se num local desconhecido pela pessoa que está a procurá-la; quem diz aquela frase quer afirmar que será capaz de encontrá-lo independemente de qual seja o esconderijo dele e, ao mesmo tempo, supõe que aquele esconderijo não vai mudar, ou seja, após aquele lugar ser escolhido pela pessoa que foge, quem se esconde vai lá ficar até quando for achado.
> O uso do conjuntivo presente em italiano é justificado pelo facto de quem diz a frase não conhecer a localização de quem se esconde; uma situação em que esta frase poderia ser utilizada é a seguinte: há um criminoso com uma pistola na mão, dentro duma fábrica abandonada, gritando " é inútil fugires, seu filho da -palavrão- ! Encontrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar te escondas!!!!!!!!!" para um detetive ferido que está escondido atrás duma máquina da fábrica. Enquanto o criminoso grita tais palavras, ele não vê o detetive.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Eu encontrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar te esconderes = Io ti troverò in qualunque luogo ( in cui ) ti nasconderai : o sentido é que quem se esconde vai fazê-lo *depois *de esta frase ser dita, ou seja a pessoa quem comecerá a procurar a outra quer dizer que não lhe mporta em que local o "fugitivo vai se esconder; ele poderia até se esconder em num milhão de esconderijos diferentes durante a sua fuga, mas independentemente do numero de lugares em que se esconder, ele será inevitavelmente achado pelo seu perseguidor.
> O uso do futuro do indicativo em italiano é justificado pelo facto de quem vai fugir fazer tal depois de a frase de ameaça ser proferida e, como a ação dele é posterior à enunciação da ameaça, não seria possivél usar um tempo presente; a língua italiana não usa o conjuntivo, embora seria preciso por o lugar onde se esconde quem foje não seja conhecido por quem o procura, por esta lingua não ter um conjuntivo futuro ( esta é uma minha opinião .... ). Uma situação em que esta frase poderia ser utilizada é esta : há um crimoso que dispara contra um detetive. O detetive está a sangrar, mas ainda é capaz de caminhar e, portanto, de se esconder. O criminoso ri, e depois diz "Quero brincar contigo; agora vou contar até dez e enquanto isso podes te tentar escapar; mas não vou poupar a tua vida,  quero apenas me divertir ; eu encontrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar te esconderes!!! " Enquanto grita tais palavras, o criminoso vê o detetive
> 
> 
> A pergunta que faço aos senhores é : percebi corretamente a diferença de uso entre o conjuntivo presente e futuro? Obrigado mais uma vez e peço desculpa pelo abnorme comprimento desta minha mensagem


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado  !


----------



## J. Bailica

Uticens678 said:


> Agora vou tentar fazer uma tradução das duas frases em italiano ; 1) Eu encotrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar te escondas = Io ti troverò in qualunque luogo (in cui) ti nasconda : o sentido desta frase é que há uma pessoa à procura duma outra; a frase é dita pela pessoa que vai procurar a outra e, no momento em que tal frase é proferida, a pessoa que se esconde ou está a se esconder encontra-se num local desconhecido pela pessoa que está a procurá-la; quem diz aquela frase quer afirmar que será capaz de encontrá-lo independemente de qual seja o esconderijo dele e, ao mesmo tempo, supõe que aquele esconderijo não vai mudar, ou seja, após aquele lugar ser escolhido pela pessoa que foge, quem se esconde vai lá ficar até quando for achado.
> O uso do conjuntivo presente em italiano é justificado pelo facto de quem diz a frase não conhecer a localização de quem se esconde; uma situação em que esta frase poderia ser utilizada é a seguinte: há um criminoso com uma pistola na mão, dentro duma fábrica abandonada, gritando " é inútil fugires, seu filho da -palavrão- ! Encontrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar te escondas!!!!!!!!!" para um detetive ferido que está escondido atrás duma máquina da fábrica. Enquanto o criminoso grita tais palavras, ele não vê o detetive.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Eu encontrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar te esconderes = Io ti troverò in qualunque luogo ( in cui ) ti nasconderai : o sentido é que quem se esconde vai fazê-lo *depois *de esta frase ser dita, ou seja a pessoa quem comecerá a procurar a outra quer dizer que não lhe mporta em que local o "fugitivo vai se esconder; ele poderia até se esconder em num milhão de esconderijos diferentes durante a sua fuga, mas independentemente do numero de lugares em que se esconder, ele será inevitavelmente achado pelo seu perseguidor.
> O uso do futuro do indicativo em italiano é justificado pelo facto de quem vai fugir fazer tal depois de a frase de ameaça ser proferida e, como a ação dele é posterior à enunciação da ameaça, não seria possivél usar um tempo presente; a língua italiana não usa o conjuntivo, embora seria preciso por o lugar onde se esconde quem foje não seja conhecido por quem o procura, por esta lingua não ter um conjuntivo futuro ( esta é uma minha opinião .... ). Uma situação em que esta frase poderia ser utilizada é esta : há um crimoso que dispara contra um detetive. O detetive está a sangrar, mas ainda é capaz de caminhar e, portanto, de se esconder. O criminoso ri, e depois diz "Quero brincar contigo; agora vou contar até dez e enquanto isso podes te tentar escapar; mas não vou poupar a tua vida,  quero apenas me divertir ; eu encontrar-te-ei em qualquer lugar te esconderes!!! " Enquanto grita tais palavras, o criminoso vê o detetive
> 
> 
> A pergunta que faço aos senhores é : percebi corretamente a diferença de uso entre o conjuntivo presente e futuro? Obrigado mais uma vez e peço desculpa pelo abnorme comprimento desta minha mensagem



Não pensei muito mais na questão , nem sem bem o que pensar, para dizer a verdade. Eu percebo o que quer dizer, mas penso que este exemplo não é o melhor para lhe dar pistar sobre o uso do(s) conjuntivo(s).

É que aqui 'escondas' sugere '_escolha de sítio possível para esconderijo' _tanto pode sugerir presente como futuro. Peço desculpa de não saber explicar melhor, mas, tratando-se de conjuntivo, é como se se abrisse a possibilidade de (alguém) se esconder a partir do momento em que se diz a frase, e que ela não se fecha; portanto, vai do presente até um momento indeterminado (como indeterminado é o lugar, ou lugares de possível escolha);  portanto, _vai_ _do presente até ao futuro _(o futuro das possibilidades...).
Com o 'esconderes', é sugerido que num futuro incerto (o conjuntivo aponta sempre para a abertura das possibilidades) alguém se esconderá algures. Esse futuro pode ser _já a seguir, _ou poderá estar a referir-se de um futuro longínquo (ainda que aí talvez se devesse usar 'venhas a esconder'), e a qualquer, ou quaisquer, lugar ou lugares; o contexto é que permite perceber. Até diria que esta 2ª hipótese é mais usada para um futuro imediato, e a outra para um tempo incerto (e penso que é mais corrente e mais usada, neste tipo de situações como a do exemplo). Portanto, na prática, ambas acabam por se poderem estar referir ao presente (ou pelo menos a um futuro _imediatamente imediato_) ou ao futuro, porque 'presente' e 'futuro' não são muitas vezes, pelo menos com o conjuntivo (e não será só assim, de que é exemplo este mesmo _será), _não são, dizia, para serem levados à letra. Por vezes há uma 'lógica linguística' que transcende de alguma maneira as aparências_.  
--> _NOTA: mas cuidado que esta é a minha interpretação, e eu não sou especialista na matéria, nem nada que se pareça.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado! E qual, se há, a diferenca entre estas duas frases?
1)Eu gostaria de dar uma ajuda em qualquer lugar em que as pessoas sofram.
2)Eu gostaria de dar uma ajuda em qualquer lugar em que as pessoas sofrerem.


----------



## More od Solzi

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado! E qual, se há, a diferenca entre estas duas frases?
> 1)Eu gostaria de dar uma ajuda em qualquer lugar em que as pessoas sofram.
> 2)Eu gostaria de dar uma ajuda em qualquer lugar em que as pessoas sofrerem.



Eu gostaria/gostava de dar uma ajuda em qualquer lugar em que as pessoas sofressem.


----------

